# How to "date" the loss



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I see a lot of people put in their siggies the date of their loss... Or the week of their MC (like 13 weeks) But, is this the date of the baby becoming non-viable, or the date your body decided (or you decided with a D&C) to MC?

I wonder this because I am "16 weeks pregnant" but my baby stopped growing back in April @ 7 weeks... So, I have no idea if I am having a MC at 16 weeks or 7 weeks.

It may sound trivial- and I guess it is... But.... 

I think I am just having a hard day today- since my body has yet to move on.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not sure if there's an academic way to say what your thinking here. And its perfectly okay for you to frame it any way you need to for yourself.

My 9 week miscarriage also had stopped growing probably two weeks previous but I still think of it as a nine week loss. 

My stillbirth was 36 weeks,, so I always say he was full term. 

Take care of yourself,
philomom


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I use the date they left my body. I don't know when the first one stopped developing (but I suspect it was a blighted ovum like my 3rd). The middle one stopped just after 7 weeks.


----------

